# New 007 spectre trailer



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

You can hear the OHMSS theme at 1.45 too.

I'm so excited.

COO7S


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Looking forward to this myself. Trailer looks great.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I want to see this more than i did Skyfall. Still haven't seen that one but i will watch this.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks good, love the bond films


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

I can't wait to see the trailer, been at work all day with no speakers on my computer, now on my iPad one which no longer plays you tube.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Watched it this morning.
It looks awesome.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

What I've seen it looks cracking so far! :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I love Bond movies. My absolute fave is Casino Royale closely followed by Goldfinger. Daniel Craig is just a fantastic Bond and definitely more the alcoholic, battle scarred, damaged figure that Ian Fleming created. 

I'm so looking forward to Spectre. 

C007s 😎


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Sucker for a bond film


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Just seen the trailer, my cineworld unlimited card should come in handy


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome trailer, looking forward to watching this


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Saw this bang on 8:30am when it was released....

I.....am....EXCITEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

I'm more interested to see if this will be the finale of the story arc stretching back from Casino Royale.

If it is....Craig may not be back even though he is contracted for another movie after Spectre.

I was young when Brosnan was bond, he is 'My Bond' if you like. I know the stories and movies weren't the best but it's what you grow up with. He always seemed to be proud of being Bond, even though the way they cut him off suddenly after asking him back after Die Another Day he still knows what playing that character meant for lots of people.

Daniel Craig, has shown to be a Fantasic Bond with the direction they've taken it and his acting skills.

However, comments like this...... "I’ve been trying to get out of this from the very moment I got into it. 'But they won’t let me go, and I’ve agreed to do a couple more, but let’s see how this one does, because business is business and if the **** goes down, I’ve got a contract that somebody will happily wipe their a** with."

Makes me feel he doesn't appreciate the gift he has been given playing Bond. Not to a real enthusiast like myself. Dampers it a bit for me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's wetted my appetite, can't wait for this, roll on November.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

oooooohhhh the flamethrowers ...the flamethrowers....da da da daaaa da da da


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks good. A lot of it was filmed down the road from me.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

It looks really good. I really enjoyed Skyfall and wasn't much of a fan until then. 

I think Christoph Waltz will make an excellent baddie as well.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Monica Bellucci. Think I'm in love again :devil:


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

LeadFarmer said:


> Monica Bellucci. Think I'm in love again :devil:


Has the honourable gentleman seen Shoot Em Up?


----------

